# My Budget Theater



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

I finally have a dedicated theater in my house, unfortunately, the room came available when my roommates moved out. So now that I have the space, I really don't have the scratch to go all out. This is my current system:

B&K AVR307
Oppo BDP-983
Dish Network HD DVR
Vandersteen 2CE Signatures
Vandersteen VCC-2
Phase Technology Teatro Dipoles
Dayton HPSA-1000 Subwoofer Amp
Velodyne SMS-1
DIY Sealed Tempest X
Sanyo PLV-Z4
106" Elite Fixed Frame Screen
URC MX 810


I'll get some pics as soon as I get my camera back.


----------

